# Sticky  Welcome to the Powder Room



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Due to the raising number of women on the site, and the constant badgering Ive been getting, Ive added the Powder Room for "The Ladies" of this site....

Rules.....

Er......

Godknows - But no swearing!!! Thats what the Flame Room is for!

Lets see how this goes...

Jae


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

So Jae, is this the extension that I paid for? :?

:lol:


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Good god no....

That commeth in the new year so it does 

Jae


----------

